# MOWA bike parts... Any experience?



## PhiltheThrill (May 20, 2010)

My riding is recreational, and I have been updating an '85 Cannondale SR300 from it's original components. I have replaced things as they needed repair. I'm at the point now where it would be mainly cosmetic. I have found MOWA chainrings on ebay, and was wondering if anyone has any experience, or knowledge pertaining to their performance.

http://www.mowabike.com/about/about.php


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

They look cool and they're made from 7075 t6 aluminum which is nice and tough. I can't find what type of anodize they did, hopefully they used the more expensive super hard kind.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Those do look nice...

As far as the anodizing, as far as I know the hard-anodizing only comes in one color: dark grey. So, I'm guessing the Mowa stuff has the regular anodizing.


----------



## PhiltheThrill (May 20, 2010)

The part that caught my attention was the BLK/RED chainring, but I'm considering some of the valve caps/screws too. I wasn't big on the fact that they are mainly distributed through Asian companies, and almost all their listings, if not all, are listed by a Taiwanese seller.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I have their chainring bolts on 3 bikes, along with star nuts and waterbottle cages...no problems.
Be careful when tightening the water bottles cage nuts.

edit: making consideration to use their chainrings.


----------



## PhiltheThrill (May 20, 2010)

I was definitely going to go for the bolts if I was doing the chainring. I'm wondering if their neck bolt is for quill stems.

http://www.mowabike.com/products/detail.php?Key=18&cID=1


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

PhiltheThrill said:


> I was definitely going to go for the bolts if I was doing the chainring. I'm wondering if their neck bolt is for quill stems.
> 
> http://www.mowabike.com/products/detail.php?Key=18&cID=1



Nope...that's a top cap screw for a threadless headset.


----------



## PhiltheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Damn, there goes the whole look of the bike.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

check out KCNC, FAR and NEAR, and Aerozine, too...there may be a couple others out there...HOPE, purelycustom.com


----------



## PhiltheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Cool will do during my recovery cup o coffee.


----------

